# Hair dye for home use



## Cornetto (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi

I am 34 wks. Just wondering whether it is safe to colour hair at home using on the shelf hair dye?
Do I need to take any precautions i.e. ensure dye does not touch scalp/ skin?


Thanks

Cornetto


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sorry, I know about as much as you do on this as I am a hospital pharmacist who works in intensive care and theatres.

Best to ring the manufacturer's helpline and ask them about pregnancy.

Personally I avoid having my hair coloured in pregnancy, as I avoid all unnecessary chemical exposure.

At 34 weeks the baby's organs are well formed, but the liver and kidneys will be immature and the brain will be still developing.

There is a website out there I believe that is entitled something like ''is it safe to... in pregnancy'' or something like that.


----------

